# Evony ad "Save The Queen"



## Klaus

That sword pointing at the queen's cleavage takes phallic to a whole new level!


----------



## Klaus

Ah, I see it was changed in some banners, but not all.


----------



## Morrus

Google adsense targets ads directly at you base don your browsing history and location, etc.  It must speak volumes that you see this ad and I don't!


----------



## Klaus

Morrus said:


> Google adsense targets ads directly at you base don your browsing history and location, etc.  It must speak volumes that you see this ad and I don't!



Ah, Brazilian-based IP...


----------



## Mark

_Of all the people I would have ever thought might complain about an illustration with cleavage . . ._


----------



## Klaus

"Complain"?

Surely you jest, sir!


----------



## Mark

Klaus said:


> "Complain"?
> 
> Surely you jest, sir!





Shirley, your chest?


----------



## Klaus

Just so Morrus can get in on the action:


----------



## Klaus

Okay, the "Save the Queen" ad was kind of funny, but the new one "Save your lover" may be a bit too much for Granma:


----------



## Arnwyn

Morrus said:


> Google adsense targets ads directly at you base don your browsing history



Very very _very_ weakly, it seems.



> and location, etc.



Probably closer, in my particular case.



> It must speak volumes that you see this ad and I don't!



I doubt it!


----------



## StreamOfTheSky

Klaus said:


> Okay, the "Save the Queen" ad was kind of funny, but the new one "Save your lover" may be a bit too much for Granma:




Nah, it doesn't actually show much, and isn't particularly suggestive.

Do you ever go to the beach down there?


----------



## Klaus

StreamOfTheSky said:


> Nah, it doesn't actually show much, and isn't particularly suggestive.
> 
> Do you ever go to the beach down there?



I do.

Granma, otoh, lives in jolly ol' Britain.



I'm just raising the topic because there are lots of underage kids who come to EN World.


----------



## PaulofCthulhu

Klaus said:


> Okay, the "Save the Queen" ad was kind of funny, but the new one "Save your lover" may be a bit too much for Granma:




Well, if it's your granma, she must have been up to something at some point, or you wouldn't be here.


----------



## Desdichado

The... orientation of the sword with regard to the "queen" (who looks like she's 16 years old, even though she has gigantic bazongas falling out of her dress) is what makes that one so funny.

The "save your lover" looks almost like it's supposed to be an o-face, though.  I mean, c'mon.  The first ad is at least time-honored cheesecake like fantasy art tends to be rife with, but the "save your lover" is much more suggestive.

Not that I'm complaining either.  Although I don't find CGI art much of a turn-on.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir

Morrus said:


> Google adsense targets ads directly at you base don your browsing history and location, etc.  It must speak volumes that you see this ad and I don't!




You mean you don't have ads turned off?


----------



## Doug McCrae

These ads are stopping me concentrating on which edition of D&D resembles which literary genre and why that means it sucks.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Doug McCrae said:


> These ads are stopping me concentrating on which edition of D&D resembles which literary genre and why that means it sucks.



Let's keep them then.


----------



## fba827

seeing theis thread has obviously told google ads that evony is a keyword for me because now i see these evony ads every other page (I've seen about 4 different vesions of it, and each one has something suggestive like something being held or the look on her face, etc ---  i'm not complaining because it's not overt, just, it's funny that now i'm noticing it as suggestive whereas i wouldn't have before, and coming to this thread has just made these ads be a regular display for me  ).


----------



## Desdichado

I just saw a third one for the first time today.  Less suggestive, but sexier anyway... the two much more realistic looking women who are giving each other come-hither glances and are wearing big, Anne Boleyn type dresses that are barely high enough up their chests to be gramma friendly.

For some reason I find this entire ad campaign extremely amusing.  But, I'm glad it wasn't running when I was trying to make the case to shilsen that I didn't think sexism in gaming was something that needed any action taken.


----------

